# Do you carry a code book at all times?



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Just curious, do you guys carry you code book in your truck at all times?

I always have mine with me incase I need to reference it or if there is a dispute.

I am a lot greener than most of you and know the guy I apprenticed under does not carry one.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I carry a Plumbers pocket manual in the van at all times and a code book at home near my desk. 

The manual is usually spot on with code here in Indiana. Plus it has a lot of old technique and information.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I memorized from front to back


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have my masters test guide, it's basically cliff notes. It covers all the common codes.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

NO! The last time they changed the code here the bandits decided to charge $700 for a code book. WTF!?! Is it made out of gold? Thievin S.O.B.'s. So I told them to get stuffed and went without. There weren't too many big changes from the previous one, and I just asked my inspectors what they were.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

futz said:


> NO! The last time they changed the code here the bandits decided to charge $700 for a code book. WTF!?! Is it made out of gold? Thievin S.O.B.'s. So I told them to get stuffed and went without. There weren't too many big changes from the previous one, and I just asked my inspectors what they were.


Wow! I guess I won't complain about paying $45 for OBC Sec 7, or even $100 for NPC...


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes!! Fuel gas code lp gas code and plumbing code


----------



## moonlighter (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes required to carry one and some inspectors ask to see it


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

moonlighter said:



> Yes required to carry one and some inspectors ask to see it


What good is that? I mean you're doing the work to code, right?

Oh, never mind I get it, it's when the inspector doesn't know his shiot he can borrow yours.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

nope , never


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

always


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I carry the loose leaf illustrated binder version in my truck at all times. I also carry copies of the amendments and the addendum's.

You never know when you're going to have to whip it out in order to educate some hillbilly inspector in some backwater part of the state.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You guys got the memory of an ant...

I can see if you have not done some thing before ... But for crying out loud why would you have to keep looking it up after you done it so many times ...

Good thing they don't have a code book for sex .. You guys would be stopping every 30 seconds on what to do next....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A state and Chicago code book.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> You guys got the memory of an ant...
> 
> I can see if you have not done some thing before ... But for crying out loud why would you have to keep looking it up after you done it so many times ...
> 
> Good thing they don't have a code book for sex .. You guys would be stopping every 30 seconds on what to do next....


Not if they were finished in 30 seconds :laughing:


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

moonlighter said:


> Yes required to carry one and some inspectors ask to see it


Ha. Our inspector asks us what the code is.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> You guys got the memory of an ant...
> 
> I can see if you have not done some thing before ... But for crying out loud why would you have to keep looking it up after you done it so many times ...
> 
> Good thing they don't have a code book for sex .. You guys would be stopping every 30 seconds on what to do next....


I don't carry my code book for me, but for idiot inspectors. They always think they're right, the book is to show them they aren't.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I do all the time. Hardly ever use it but once in a while


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I memorized from front to back


Me not quite, but close...

Just about everything drainage and venting wise, and if I'm ever in doubt I find a two-way radio or go to the office trailer, or ask another mechanic whose opinion I trust.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> You guys got the memory of an ant...
> 
> I can see if you have not done some thing before ... But for crying out loud why would you have to keep looking it up after you done it so many times ...
> 
> Good thing they don't have a code book for sex .. You guys would be stopping every 30 seconds on what to do next....


I'm not as experienced (old lol ) as some and I'm still learning. Plus when boss says do this. I can show him it's not to code. He doesn't know the newer codes well and try's to tell my to plumb like he use to.


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm not as experienced (old lol ) as some and I'm still learning. Plus when boss says do this. I can show him it's not to code. He doesn't know the newer codes well and try's to tell my to plumb like he use to.


I suggest you do it the way the boss says. Its his a$$ on the line anyway and I know bosses don't like being told they are wrong. Ever. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ur rite. But it's my license on the line or my inspection that will be failed. He's learning that I know the newer code and he hasn't kept up with the changes. It takes tact and skill to question the boss but I ain't skeeerd. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got it on CD, I'll pull it up on the laptop if I need it...


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Always in the site office for reference. We use it to settle arguments amongst ourselves mostly Haha i.e 'see i f***in told you you idiot served! Served!! You think your a plumber do ya?' Etc etc


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

futz said:


> NO! The last time they changed the code here the bandits decided to charge $700 for a code book. WTF!?! Is it made out of gold? Thievin S.O.B.'s. So I told them to get stuffed and went without. There weren't too many big changes from the previous one, and I just asked my inspectors what they were.


You must have been looking at the entire BC Building code. The 2012 Part 7 is $120 for the binder.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

no hwat i do carry in my truck is a made up binder of all the stuff i have installed flushvalve faucets what ever i use it as a reference for parts or trouble shooting. works like a charm as for code you can google that now if i have a question i just google it or ask the zone i get right sometimes that way lol


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> You guys got the memory of an ant...
> 
> I can see if you have not done some thing before ... But for crying out loud why would you have to keep looking it up after you done it so many times ...
> 
> Good thing they don't have a code book for sex .. You guys would be stopping every 30 seconds on what to do next....


You want it because the inspector can try to impose his personal agenda. With code-book on-site, he/she is obligated to enforce only the code.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

mccmech said:


> You want it because the inspector can try to impose his personal agenda. With code-book on-site, he/she is obligated to enforce only the code.


I had it out many times with inspectors ... I tell them to go get their code book to show me the section they are referring to ...

They always run out and get their book because they like to prove their point...

Most times they are interrupting it wrong...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's like the bible. Lots of interpretations. So doesnt it matter how the inspector interprets it?? Some codes are vague and can be read diff ways. Iv yet to have to stand my ground to an inspector but I'd like to know I can


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

you can but most the time you have to do what they say at the end the inspector has the last word


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> you can but most the time you have to do what they say at the end the inspector has the last word


My point exactly.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Yep codebook in truck all the time! I prolly get 2 or 3 calls a week from other plumbers asking me code questions, so I break out the book and read it to em! Keeps me thinking about it also!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I have one in the truck at all times.
Dont open it often, and its a 1996 book.:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mines an '06


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Mines an '06


Show off !:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Show off !:laughing:


I think my plumbing inspector gave it to me, he just called me when he had a question.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I think my plumbing inspector gave it to me, he just called me when he had a question.


 
The inspectors here just make it up as they go.:laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I no longer carry Code books in my truck. I have digital copies from 1946 to current.

Mark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> The inspectors here just make it up as they go.:laughing:


I have been hearing that, one of my buds said some long haired guy came out and looked and smelled like he was stoned. It has changed a lot since I was there. One of my daughters dates Skips son. The inspector was checking grade with a 4", not foot level.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here they never check grade with a level. I have the 2009 book


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If I carried all the code books needed I'd need a bigger van. I have them all digitally stored on the Ipad


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Yep codebook in truck all the time! I prolly get 2 or 3 calls a week from other plumbers asking me code questions, so I break out the book and read it to em! Keeps me thinking about it also!


I would charge a consultation fee.:laughing:

I leave mine at home, someone will have one on site.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I carry no code book


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> If I carried all the code books needed I'd need a bigger van. I have them all digitally stored on the Ipad


How did u get a digital copy? Scanning ? I would live a digital copy


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

We have one on site at all times but not in my bag


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

SPH said:


> You must have been looking at the entire BC Building code. The 2012 Part 7 is $120 for the binder.


I'm sort of planning to buy a 2012 book. $120 is kinda high, but affordable.

It was the previous one, where they would only sell you the whole thing in one shot that really irritated me. WAY too much $$$. Not ever gonna happen for my tiny one-man operation.

I haven't looked yet, but my inspector the other day figured that I might be able to buy a PDF copy for much cheaper. Then I could just print out the parts that I need occasionally and carry them in the van. There are large sections of the book that I never ever look at or need. I'm almost 100% a house plumber these days. Fairly simple stuff. :laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I wish I had this code book the first time working for the mouse. Jim Shields hit us on 5 costly violations I could not find in FL code book. He says there in OUR code book! If any of you know Jim, you know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## polkplumbingcom (Sep 13, 2011)

*I got that book...*

I got that book in hard copy, but mine is about a decade old. I really don't buy ANY code books. I carry a Plumbing Code & a Building Code "Book" (.pdf) with me everywhere on my laptop. Don't leave home without it.

In 15+ years of doing the plumbing thing I think I may have had 2 red tags. Both of which were retracted by the inspector. I make them specify the code section(s) in writing. If they are going to try to make do more work because they think they know what they are doing, they better be able to back in up with solid code. When they try to give me a hard time about something that they don't know WTF they're talking about, I climb the chain of command quick. Building Official, Engineer, State, etcetera. I call the governers office if I have to. (usually does take that much tho).


----------



## polkplumbingcom (Sep 13, 2011)

*pdf download*



hellenicsnowman said:


> How did u get a digital copy? Scanning ? I would live a digital copy


I downloaded my books (for free) .pdf to my laptop. WAY...WAY easier to find code you are looking for. Google it


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

OUCH...


Good to see just how ruthless a lot of you are. Remember Plumbing inspectors for the most part used to work in the filed,,,,,,,, but my Daddy told me the smart ones got out of the field and in the office to inspect,,,,,,,,,,,:whistling2:. Like me. Oh and yes I carry mine to show the guys in the field what they are doing wrong....:jester:

Starting in 1977 and working in the field and inspecting until I got into the office full time about 8 years, I can tell you I don't miss the field work, in fact on a real hot or cold day I take pleasure in calling the company owner I last worked for and telling just how warm or cool the office is depending on the weather.

I carry a book in the vehicle, one in the office, as well. Also have to versed in the I.R.C., I.F.G.C., I.B.C., A.D.A., I.E.C.C., N.E.C. and you know I have all of them memorized


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GAN said:


> OUCH...
> 
> Good to see just how ruthless a lot of you are. Remember Plumbing inspectors for the most part used to work in the filed,,,,,,,, but my Daddy told me the smart ones got out of the field and in the office to inspect,,,,,,,,,,,:whistling2:. Like me. Oh and yes I carry mine to show the guys in the field what they are doing wrong....:jester:
> 
> ...


 They they USED to work in the field and can't handle the pressure anymore so they changed 'label' to be a big shot without doing their own homework.. don't get me start, I've met more bad inspectors than good ones..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> They they USED to work in the field and can't handle the pressure anymore so they changed 'label' to be a big shot without doing their own homework.. don't get me start, I've met more bad inspectors than good ones..


Doesn't surprise me in the Country Of Cook County,,,,,,:lol:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

GAN said:


> OUCH...
> 
> 
> Remember Plumbing inspectors for the most part used to work in the filed,,,,,,,, but *my Daddy told me the smart ones got out of the field and in the office to inspect*,,,,,,,,,,,:whistling2:.



I think you misheard your Pappy.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GAN said:


> Doesn't surprise me in the Country Of Cook County,,,,,,:lol:


 DuPage county as well..


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

GAN said:


> OUCH...
> 
> Good to see just how ruthless a lot of you are. Remember Plumbing inspectors for the most part used to work in the filed,,,,,,,, but my Daddy told me the smart ones got out of the field and in the office to inspect,,,,,,,,,,,:whistling2:. Like me. Oh and yes I carry mine to show the guys in the field what they are doing wrong....:jester:
> 
> ...


Those who can't do......INSPECT.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Those who can't do......INSPECT.


You guys and your power trips. You do know tradesmen leave small obvious things just to throw you idiots a bone right? Got to let you idiots get your fix.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Those who can't do......INSPECT.


No, those who can't TEACH, inspect! :laughing:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

U666A said:


> No, those who can't TEACH, inspect! :laughing:


You're right, I was wrong. Haha


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

AWWGH said:


> Those who can't do......INSPECT.


Not correct.

I started in 1977, was in the field for 24 years, at the same time I inspected on a part time bases. I put my tools up about 8 years ago and went full time. Ya know smart ones move on and look for a challenge, better conditions, more coffee, power trips, vacations, 
multiple certifications form IEPA, ICC & ATc (earth quake related),,been there done that.

Kinda blows your theory........

@AWWGH this is taught in "inspectors 101", we just let you think that so you will get all warm and fuzzy.....:no:


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

I carry one for reference, however, when it comes to inspectors out here in California their word if typically final. I have pulled the book out a few times with them, and it didn't matter. Sometimes I wonder what good it does to go by it when inspectors have their own interpretation of the code. Also, I have tried to go above their head. Their people stick together.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

panther said:


> I carry one for reference, however, when it comes to inspectors out here in California their word if typically final. I have pulled the book out a few times with them, and it didn't matter. Sometimes I wonder what good it does to go by it when inspectors have their own interpretation of the code. Also, I have tried to go above their head. Their people stick together.


Get EM R.J!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Get EM R.J!


 Damn, lost him..where is he???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Found him... Panther, you came on to the Zone before me.. and seems you know so much the plumbing trade but yet you can't post a proper intro as request????


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

An Inspector who tells you he knows everything is a lying SOB. I know I leave my perfect pin at home quite often.

You can put five inspectors in the same room or five plumbers ask a question and I bet you get at least one different opinion.

Unlike inspectors (when I was still in the field) I have dealt with who have personal preferences and want you to install DWV, W.S., appurtenances, etc. their way whether it is code related or not, I guess it is the way you were brought up or respect others, I have always went with if you think I am incorrect, lets pull the code book out and review it. If I am wrong leave it if not change it. Working with people goes a long way instead of assuming they are A**holes, which works both ways.

The one thing I do dislike is do not intentionally try to mislead me or go back and alter a correction. If so I tend to hound that person for quite a while. This is nothing more than a lack of respect which has to be earned.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I inspected and failed a residential rough-in once, because of placement of a c/o, the plumber had me look up the code, and I was wrong, so I passed it. I had "assumed" what I had been taught was right, and flunked him, based on that, rather than proper code interpretation.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Found him... Panther, you came on to the Zone before me.. and seems you know so much the plumbing trade but yet you can't post a proper intro as request????


Completed this morning.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I inspected and failed a residential rough-in once, because of placement of a c/o, the plumber had me look up the code, and I was wrong, so I passed it. I had "assumed" what I had been taught was right, and flunked him, based on that, rather than proper code interpretation.


 At least you had it worked out, in my cases, I had to call the state to get the inspections reversed and charges refunded due to inspectors ingornance(sp) .


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Always, but I seldom refer to it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> At least you had it worked out, in my cases, I had to call the state to get the inspections reversed and charges refunded due to inspectors ingornance(sp) .


I went from thinking I knew what the code said, to knowing I didn't know everything in it, and thus to carrying it with me at all times. For the times I install and the times I inspect.


----------

